# More fun stuff!



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, at least my day wasn't totally ruined by the 50mm Mamiya lens.

Hauled this puppy home today.







Seems to work fine so far.  Lamp lights, motor works. 

4x5, 6x7 and 35mm carriers, 2 safelights, Nikor 50mm lens, two lensboards, compete and barely used set of 12 Ilford polycontrast filters, timer, and misc. sundry items as well.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2014)

Ohhhh... that's a big old beast of a Bessie!  If that don't enlarge what needs enlarging, you're doing it wrong!   Need to invest in an 80 or 90mm lens for the big negatives.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, another lens at least.

And some trays.

And tongs.

And the stinky stuff.


But hey.... all this was free today!  Can't complain about that!  Sure, some of it needs a good bath, but I need one too!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 11, 2014)

Yowza!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 11, 2014)

Free, eh?  Who'd you mug?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Free, eh?  Who'd you mug?



Guy at the camera store. 

When his neighbor died years ago, his widow gave him all the darkroom stuff.  He didn't need it, already having a complete darkroom.  So, after sitting in his basement for years, I inherited it.


----------



## ByronBrant (Dec 11, 2014)

That's awesome. Congrats


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, so far the only issue I've found is a very minor light leak in the lower bellows.  Should be an easy fix.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 11, 2014)

I remember those beasts. Good Luck! 

Gary

PS- I just purchased a film camera ... and a scanner. I have an enlarger wrapped up in the garage and that's where it's staying. You're a better man than I.
G


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sad...I had to scrap one exactly like this. I put it in the freebe paper and not a nibble. Nice sturdy unit, but I have my two  D2's so it had to go.


----------

